# AAA Baseball vs 7D Mk II



## ronlane (Aug 9, 2015)

Got to test out the 7D Mk II Friday night at the AAA OKC Dodgers game. This was my first chance to shoot in lower lighting conditions that will be similar to what I will face shooting H.S. Football on Friday nights.

All images were imported to LR, I used auto in the basic panel, checked the lens correction and CA boxes. And finally I sharped to 60, color noise to 50 and luminance noise to 50 and straightened and cropped as necessary.

1) Play at first base. (He was called safe.)




2) Beginnings of a hit.



3) Watching fly. For some reason I really like this image, even without the ball in the frame.

 

Enjoy,


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

Monday morning bump.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 10, 2015)

Love the ball on the bat one.  perfect timing.  How many shots was taken?   I live next to a baseball field and sometimes I try for this shot .. but my fps is kinda lacking as is my timing.  LOL   great shot

love the 3rd one too, the body position & catcher looking at the out of frame flying ball.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Love the ball on the bat one.  perfect timing.  How many shots was taken?   I live next to a baseball field and sometimes I try for this shot .. but my fps is kinda lacking as is my timing.  LOL   great shot
> 
> love the 3rd one too, the body position & catcher looking at the out of frame flying ball.



Thanks Astro. I don't exactly remember how many frames on #2, but I didn't just motor it hard on the batters, so I would say 3-5 frames to get it. (The only ones I remember trying to max it out were the pitchers complete movement and I got 11 frames on that a couple of times.)

That third one is probably my favorite image of the night. Because of the body position.


----------



## Designer (Aug 10, 2015)

In shot #1, where is the ball?

#2 very nice

#3 also very nice


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> In shot #1, where is the ball?


Looks like the pitcher ran to first base ...  ball in mitt.


----------



## runnah (Aug 10, 2015)

Not bad. Good to see that low light isn't going to be an issue.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> In shot #1, where is the ball?
> 
> #2 very nice
> 
> #3 also very nice



Thanks Designer. The ball is in the glove of the pitcher. He covered and made the play.



astroNikon said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > In shot #1, where is the ball?
> ...



You are correct.



runnah said:


> Not bad. Good to see that low light isn't going to be an issue.



Thanks runnah. I shot one image at 10000 just to see. I was surprised at how it turned out. (Not one of the images that I have shared.)


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 10, 2015)

ronlane said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad. Good to see that low light isn't going to be an issue.
> ...



One word .. Share it ....
well, I guess that is 2 words  LOL


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll have to see if I still have the image after I culled them yesterday.


----------



## runnah (Aug 10, 2015)

one of these days I'll do a 5d vs 7d high iso shoot out.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

runnah said:


> one of these days I'll do a 5d vs 7d high iso shoot out.



We all know which will win.....  But heck do it anyway.


----------



## runnah (Aug 10, 2015)

ronlane said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > one of these days I'll do a 5d vs 7d high iso shoot out.
> ...



Well lets not throw in the towel just yet.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 10, 2015)

Love #3, great timing.  Are there more in that sequence?  I would like to see a couple prior to that, and maybe one just after it.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks Jaca. I will see this afternoon. I think that this is the last one in the sequence but I will look.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 10, 2015)

Nicely framed shots, seems like for low light you got some nice color and brightness.

Couldn't help but notice the photographers on the other side across from you. Of course this was just for practice in this lighting and I figured you may not have had much choice in vantage point.

I don't think I'd like shooting baseball, they usually seem to be shooting from the well. I've always liked local hockey where I could roam free. lol


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks Sharon. I wasn't credentialed for the pit. I was sitting in the first row behind the visitor dug-out on the first base side.

We are a small market and it was one of the hottest days of the year, so I could pretty much get a seat where I wanted to.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 10, 2015)

I figured you were there attending the game and didn't have an option. That's what I've done sometimes, shoot from the seats and go early (often fans are allowed to be rinkside during warmups). Actually I've done that quite a bit, go to games early; have gotten some nice close up player shots during warmups.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

Here is the ISO 10000 one that I mentioned that @astroNikon  wants to see.

I processed in LR only I did Auto WB and Auto basic with +40 Clarity, Then in the detail panel, I used Sharpening at 80 and Luminance and Color noise reduction at 50. Then I went to lens correction and checked the boxes for lens correction and CA removal.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 11, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Love #3, great timing.  Are there more in that sequence?  I would like to see a couple prior to that, and maybe one just after it.



Jaca, I went back and looked at my images. I have 4 images before #3 and they are from the start of the swing until the ball is in the frame and then this one. Nothing after this, guess I should have kept firing for you.

I'll try harder next time.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 11, 2015)

ronlane said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Love #3, great timing.  Are there more in that sequence?  I would like to see a couple prior to that, and maybe one just after it.
> ...



  No problem.  I do that all the time.  Trying not to lay on the shutter (like an extra shot or two is going to hurt) .  That surfer sequence I posted was a prime example of letting go too early.  Would have loved having the shot of him landing on the board and finishing out the wave.  STILL LEARNING


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 11, 2015)

ronlane said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Love #3, great timing.  Are there more in that sequence?  I would like to see a couple prior to that, and maybe one just after it.
> ...


Spray and Pray ... spray and pray .. work that 11fps
unless you're good at timing


----------



## ronlane (Aug 11, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



I don't feel like I do that. There are times when I do shoot 10-11 frames for a sequence but that's not the rule for me. I usually shoot like 3-5 images max. sometimes I try to time it with 1 maybe 2.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay one last image from this game for you. This one took me a little bit to put together.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 12, 2015)

kewl.  wish the Short Stop wasn't in the pic.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks Astro. I thought about that but spent WAY too much time on it as it stands and didn't have a clean background on any of the shots.


----------



## brutphoto (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice shots


----------



## ronlane (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you brutphoto


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 17, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Thanks Sharon. I wasn't credentialed for the pit. I was sitting in the first row behind the visitor dug-out on the first base side.
> .



for baseball it helps to be on ground level in the infield 
 (and having f2.8 telephoto lens)


----------



## ronlane (Aug 17, 2015)

beagle100 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sharon. I wasn't credentialed for the pit. I was sitting in the first row behind the visitor dug-out on the first base side.
> ...



It helps but not possible for most people. I am not fortunate enough to have a 2.8.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 18, 2015)

I have been asked about how I processed that last image (Action Sequence of the pitcher), so I thought that I would share my explanation with everyone.

"I first learned this after watching this first video with Gavin Hoey.






Gavin's post processing works but for me is not the best method to use in photoshop (& not what I did to produce the pitcher photo)

What I do is shoot the images with either a tripod or stay as still as possible hand holding it. (Which is what I did at the baseball game.) I import to LR and process all the images of the sequence to make them look alike (usually auto basic panel and wb). Once the sequence is in PS, I usually have to change the order of the layers to show the first image taken as the background layer (so I invert the order). Then I select them all and load them as layers in Photoshop. Once they are loaded I select all layers and then do an align all layers. After this I hide all layers except the first and second.

Give the second image a layer mask, choose the black brush and then I erase what I want to keep. I use about 75 as my hardness to my brush. Once I have my subject painted out I invert the mask (control - I or command - I).

Once I am done with all images, I have to go back in, zoom in and work on the fine detail around each layer to clean it up. (This is stuff that I got out of this second video)

Sorry that he is a little dry but his processing works for me better than Gavin's does.






Hope that helps, let me know if you have any questions."


----------

